# Look Keo Max 2 technical dimensions



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got a set of Keo 2 max pedals and was hoping that someone from look could tell me if there is any difference in stack height between these and my current pedals, Look Keo sprints and Keo Carbon Ti Ironmans.
Some technical drawings on the website would help.
Also any idea when or where the spacers will be available?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Does it use the same Keo cleats or is it a new Keo2 cleat also?


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

They work with both keo cleats and keo grip cleats, nothing new. They come with grey keo grip cleats.
After a couple 100 miles on them they feel good though I can't say they feel any different. The one improvement is the spring action and float which are now extremely smooth.


----------

